# Craftsman Manufacture Date



## rtraveler (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm looking at buying a used snowblower and I am trying to find out where I can lookup the manufacture date.

Craftsman
model num: 536.881850
serial num: 75611194511GB078

Can someone decode this for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not sure about the numbers on the 'blower, but you might be able to get a general idea if you can get the numbers that are on the engine.

I'm attaching a photo of the tag on a snowblower engine I have. It's labeled "Sears" but is actually made by Tecumseh.

Like the Tecumseh tags, this one has a 4-digit "D.O.M." code which means "date of manufacture". In this case, the number 8258 means the engine was made on the 258th day of a year ending with the digit "8", such as 1998 or 2008. But if you read the emissions statement at the top it says it meets 1995-1999 regulations, so presumably the engine was made in 1998.


----------



## rtraveler (Oct 9, 2015)

ELaw said:


> I'm not sure about the numbers on the 'blower, but you might be able to get a general idea if you can get the numbers that are on the engine.
> 
> I'm attaching a photo of the tag on a snowblower engine I have. It's labeled "Sears" but is actually made by Tecumseh.
> 
> Like the Tecumseh tags, this one has a 4-digit "D.O.M." code which means "date of manufacture". In this case, the number 8258 means the engine was made on the 258th day of a year ending with the digit "8", such as 1998 or 2008. But if you read the emissions statement at the top it says it meets 1995-1999 regulations, so presumably the engine was made in 1998.


Thanks for the help. The seller told me the snowblower was about 3 years old. I ask him to send me a pic of sticker on engine and it shows the manufacture date is 2005. It's really 10 years old, lol.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

It is indeed a 2005 model. 

If you go to www.partstree.com and enter the model number it comes back as :

536.881850 - Craftsman 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower (2005) (Sears)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2018)

what year was this manufacture snow blower 10hp sear 14" impeller model no 536.918800


----------



## Rocky1951 (9 mo ago)

how do I find out who manufactures my sears snowblower- I need the cable which controls direction of the chute


ELaw said:


> I'm not sure about the numbers on the 'blower, but you might be able to get a general idea if you can get the numbers that are on the engine.
> 
> I'm attaching a photo of the tag on a snowblower engine I have. It's labeled "Sears" but is actually made by Tecumseh.
> 
> Like the Tecumseh tags, this one has a 4-digit "D.O.M." code which means "date of manufacture". In this case, the number 8258 means the engine was made on the 258th day of a year ending with the digit "8", such as 1998 or 2008. But if you read the emissions statement at the top it says it meets 1995-1999 regulations, so presumably the engine was made in 1998.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rocky1951 said:


> how do I find out who manufactures my sears snowblower


You provide the model number...


----------



## Rocky1951 (9 mo ago)

944.5245 90
100604M 000890
it is a 9.5 hp - if you can help I would appreciate 
regards


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

944 = AYP (American yard products) for the Canadian market.



Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky1951 (9 mo ago)

Yes it is Canadian I found it on the side of the road as a freebie in Peterborough Ontario .The P.O. Bought a cover for this machine and used it constantly. I have massive heavy rust and loss of paint due to the locked in moisture from the cover .The speed control selector was rusted inoperable . With some TLC I have the underside gears freed and lubed ,the slider bar freed and lubed .The tank drained of stale fuel and the carb cleaned I think they used a fuel extender as I found a jelly like substance in the tank and the carb was plugged tight with it . I cleaned and flushed and now it runs like a champ . I couldn’t save the chute cable . I need to know the maker to order another cable -
regards


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

> I need to know the maker to order another cable


There's a disconnect here, and I'll try one more time.

A Craftsman model number has a 3-digit code which reveals who the original equipment manufacturer was. In your case, it's 944, out of 944.524590.



Craftsman OEM List | VintageMachinery.org



944 = American Yard Products aka AYP aka Husqvarna aka Electrolux

This means your snowblower was made by AYP

It's somewhat difficult to find owner's manuals for Canadian market Craftsman snowblowers after Sears.ca went belly up. 

Give yourself a fighting chance and post a photo of the part you're looking for. A picture of your snowblower would help as well.


----------



## Rocky1951 (9 mo ago)

Your correct ,I missed AYP ,never heard of it , but with your help i crossed referenced to Husqvarna
I am going to print off your list,so I don’t have to ask again-
regards


----------

